# Bezzera BZ99 pressure



## bigdaddywayne (May 21, 2013)

Hi

I have a much loved and well used Bezzera BZ99. It is regularly descaled and backflushed. The past week the water flow has been erratic and weak, I've also noticed that the grouphead is steaming way more than it normally would with the portafilter off. I'm loathe to get rid of it and was wondering if the problem was indicative of a blockage in the pump.

Any words of wisdom or advice?

Many thanks in advance

Wayne


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try another descale first.

Listen to the pump - does it sound erratic / lumpy / noisier than usual ? All are indicators of a failing pump.

A new vibratory pump is quite cheap: The pump spec. is detailed on the pump body. Ulka pumps can be found on EBay.


----------



## bigdaddywayne (May 21, 2013)

that's my bank holiday sorted then, I'll take the machine apart for a proper deep descale and replace the pump

thanks for the advice


----------



## bigdaddywayne (May 21, 2013)

new pump arrived yesterday, £15 from ebay.

Fitted last night and Betsy the Bezzera is running a treat. [it looks like the previous owner has had some weird attempt at modding the machine so didn't investigate too much further]

thanks again for the advice

Wayne


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Upside for the vibratory pump is that they are cheap and easy to replace compared to rotary....well done.


----------

